# Cigar of The Day



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Post what cigar(s) you smoked...


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Carrillo La Historia El Senador.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It used to be a box of King Edward Blunt every 10 days. Yeah: I know. No class.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

flipgun said:


> It used to be a box of King Edward Blunt every 10 days. Yeah: I know. No class.


Flipgun, you're like a school at midnight, no class! :rofl:


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Oliva Serie O robusto.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Four Kicks Mule Kick 2018 LE.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Illusione 88


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Four Kicks 2018 Limited Edition. I really wish I had bought more of these...


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

MUWAT +11


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

RoMaCraft Cromagnon Knuckledragger


----------



## RichardB6 (May 6, 2019)

A while back, I love to smoke Diamond Cro.
But recently i stopped smoking it and start vaping which i purchased from ECig-City Vape Coupons.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Yesterday... Buenaventura Pralines P554.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't have the disciplane to only smoke one a day and those stogies are way to expensive for me. I'm with flipgun, I got a lotta class but it's all lower.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

For an everyday smoke, this guy ain't bad.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great smoke


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sobremesa, one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

A question.... I have seen like a zillion Americans (I assume most are American) buy Cuban cigars by the ton from our bazaars/supermarkets.

Are Cuban cigars REALLY that good?

I don't smoke, so I have no idea what a cigar even smells/tastes like... I am merely curious. I am guessing a cigar is a larger and stronger smelling version of a cigarette.. without a filter?


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

40 or 50 years ago Cubans were the best you could get, just not the case any more. I've smoked a lot of Cubans and they are good cigars, but I prefer Nicaraguan or Dominican any day.

They are nothing like cigarettes, not even similar.


----------

